# Do I need a cigar stand ?



## no32 (Feb 5, 2018)

I keep seeing these stands over here , in the pictures it very slick and I even thought to buy one. The only thing I can’t understand is When or what do I do with it ? I mean when I smoke I rest the cigar on the ashtray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I would suggest the Modus Ii with the stand, you will need a Modus anyway if you smoke much. Laying the cigar on the ashtray serves the same purpose.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I use the ashtray, home made stand or table edge at the house. A stand is nice to have when away from home. I have seen how some treat their cigars and really don't want to rest my smoke where they rest theirs....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you smoke using YOUR ASH TRAY it's all good.. BUT, If you're sharing your ashtray with some jaggoff that's laying his slobber covered cigar in the ashtray, you'll see the need.. I carry a collapsible one in my wallet for "emergency purposes". Not a fan of swapping spit with the cold sore covered schmuck that used the tray before I did..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

A nice stand keeps it classy. 
Lots of nice ones out there made from several different materials to choose from.


----------



## no32 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks guys and special thx to ck415. All very good points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Thread moved to accessory forum.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

I love my stand. I use it at home and when I'm out. I have a custom ash that I got from cheap humidors. I agree I hate using communal ashtrays and hate when there are only cig ashtrays. At home I have a back yard I share with others ppl in my building so I don't leave an ashtray outside and the stand is perfect for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I use my stand when I smoke outside and my ashtray on my screened in porch. I thought I would never use a stand, but man was I wrong. Also thought I would never use the Modus tool, wrong again. Same with the glue. It has already paid for itself.
Might as well get the whole Modus set and get it over with, hands down the best cigar accessories I have ever purchased.

Modus September Sale!
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/278450-modus-september-sale.html


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

There are not a necessity when you have a true cigar ashtray IMO but they are great to have at times. I have had the privilege of being able to make my own and use them mainly when traveling since you may not always have an ashtray to rest a cigar on. 



Here is my collection. The larger ones are when I started making them and figured out they were larger than what you really need. My go-to is the three small ones up front. One is brass, the other SS and then an aluminum one. 



If anyone wants the larger ones in the back for at home use let me know. I don't need all of them been trying to give them away but everyone I know that smokes I have already made one for.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

That’s some fine handiwork. I’m certain you’ll find a home for them here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

The problem is I have the itch to make them here and there when I have time so they have begun to pile up. I have a little bit of SS rod left but a ton of aluminum. I get different designs in my head and get creative with it sometimes. Depends if I want to make them for function or for looks.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

They look great. I don’t see the redesigns as a problem, I wish I had that artistic side to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Beautiful work and very classy. Would love one if they don't have a home yet and are taking up space. Nothing worse than watching your cigar roll of the table.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Beautiful work and very classy. Would love one if they don't have a home yet and are taking up space. Nothing worse than watching your cigar roll of the table.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Pm sent amigo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

Dont have one but thinking about asking the machinist at work to make me one for gov work friday 😁


----------



## VegasPuffer (Sep 24, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> There are not a necessity when you have a true cigar ashtray IMO but they are great to have at times. I have had the privilege of being able to make my own and use them mainly when traveling since you may not always have an ashtray to rest a cigar on.
> 
> Here is my collection. The larger ones are when I started making them and figured out they were larger than what you really need. My go-to is the three small ones up front. One is brass, the other SS and then an aluminum one.


These look amazing. Very nice handiwork. I don't own a cigar stand although I've admired several. Never thought I'd need one but this is coming from a guy who uses a small stone found in the yard.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

VegasPuffer said:


> These look amazing. Very nice handiwork. I don't own a cigar stand although I've admired several. Never thought I'd need one but this is coming from a guy who uses a small stone found in the yard.


I appreciate it. Those are my best ones. I have some more that are a little rough around the edges from when I first started making them. Some of those are huge but they all get the job done. Need to find the time to make some more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

I got my cigar stands today from @PanzaVerde. VERY cool work and a great guy!

Thanks brother!


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

skipper469 said:


> I got my cigar stands today from @PanzaVerde. VERY cool work and a great guy!
> 
> Thanks brother!


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Prf5415 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

skipper469 said:


> I got my cigar stands today from @PanzaVerde. VERY cool work and a great guy!
> 
> Thanks brother!


Thanks for the shout out buddy. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

PanzaVerde said:


> There are not a necessity when you have a true cigar ashtray IMO but they are great to have at times. I have had the privilege of being able to make my own and use them mainly when traveling since you may not always have an ashtray to rest a cigar on.
> 
> Here is my collection. The larger ones are when I started making them and figured out they were larger than what you really need. My go-to is the three small ones up front. One is brass, the other SS and then an aluminum one.
> 
> If anyone wants the larger ones in the back for at home use let me know. I don't need all of them been trying to give them away but everyone I know that smokes I have already made one for.


First, to answer the OP: Yes, a cigar stand is not only a nice addition to your accessory collection, but sometimes it's a necessity. They're not that expensive and are often homemade. If you ever travel away from home or smoke at a public place, a cigar stand will pay you dividends.

As for the ones pictured here: WOW! Brother, these are just beautiful. These would be proudly displayed on anyone's accessory shelf. 
I would be interested in getting any of the larger ones if you don't want them. PM me and we'll work something out.


----------

